# pursuiter's cough? exercise induced ashthma?



## jloakland (Oct 18, 2008)

hey folks,
anyone ever get coughing fits after a big ride? just a few minutes after a strenuous ride I feel like i'm going to cough up a lung. lasts up to half an hour. I've heard about exercise induced asthma, but also pursuiter's cough.


----------



## BundokBiker (May 15, 2004)

*The air quality ok in Oakland?*

Are there a lot of particulates in the air in your area? I went for a ride yesterday and felt fine during the 9 miles through the city. Then I hit the dirt and started climbing. I didn't feel so good after 3-4 miles. The Sylmar wildfire here in SoCal was 12 hours old and is about 30 miles away, I didn't think the air quality was so bad at this point. The sky was blue directly overhead, but I could see a haze in all directions. My lungs were not feeling so good, I cut the climb short and headed home. The air quality is horrible today and I'll be staying indoors for the most part. Ash is falling from the sky and the entire city smells like a campfire, probably best not to take that crap deep into my lungs.


----------



## jloakland (Oct 18, 2008)

*air quality*

yeah, the air quality has been great here... especially since we got some rain. very clear, not a lot of pollen, really strange.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 8, 2006)

It happened to me after a few races, but I quit smoking in February, so I figured that was it. I still cough a bit after races, but it subsides quickly and seems to be a little better than the previous race.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

youre just barking - part of getting fit


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Try taking a puff from Primatene Mist. It will widen your bronchial pathways, clear the mucous, and stop the annoying hack. I take two good puffs before each ride, and I find I have more lung capacity for harder cardio sprints. Be careful with it though- that stuff is concentrated, liquid adrenaline!


----------



## IWantanFBody (Apr 19, 2008)

I actually have exercised induced asthma and it kicks my ass anytime the temperature is below 50 or 60 degrees. I can't tell you exactly what it is but as long as I take a puff from my inhaler before I ride I'm usually good, but I know exactly what you're talking about. See your doctor and tell him, and he may prescribe an inhaler which will significantly help, atleast with the exercise induced asthma.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

jloakland said:


> exercise induced asthma


Go to the doctor. Do not pass go.

Riding saved my life, and it might have saved my brother's also. We'll find out the answer to that last question over the next couple of years. Docs thought asthma at first.


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

I've had similar. Mainly during colder weather. I'll have coughing fits post-ride as well as "lung pain" if I take a really deep breath. I get it worse while swimming where it can be really bad. Probably should see a doctor about this...


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Just a guess, but it could be reflux. Hard exercise, particularly in the folded over aero position that cyclists often hold, facilitates reflux. That will make you cough and can also give you a "dry" throat.


----------

